# Found a Sickly Pigeon, help wanted?



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

I was up taking care of my grandmother's dog this afternoon and found a pigeon in her little plastic pool. I got the pigeon out and examined it a bit, it was rather unresponsive at the time, and I checked for any bleeding and found none, it stretched out it's wings and dragged them on the ground and walked a little bit, and that was the most movement I've seen of it.

Stepping forward to now, the bird is secured in my closet, currently on a towel with warm bottles under it, though I just wrapped it in a warm towel before coming and registering here, after checking a topic. So, basically. Help wanted ! I'll be attaching some picture of the bird with this post and hopefully get some readings on the bird, but judging from how it looks, (not that I know anything of birds)it looks sick, and is visibly weak. It's occasionally stands on both of it's feet but slowly kinda tilts forward. Anyways, pictures attached, any suggestions or help happily appreciated. 

Oh, and I noticed something that said state location so, Laughlin, Nevada, USA.

EDIT: Since posting this I got a... Heating pad under the towel and have it on low.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for saving him/her. The Pigeon is a baby...hard to tell exact age because wet...but relatively recently fledged. 

1) How warm is it there ? I'd say you wanna dry those feathers fast. Do you have a hairdryer ? Set it on low and start blowdrying ther Pigeon from about 18" away until the feathers are about 2/3 dry.

The heating pad isn't doing much if the feathers are wet...and immediately that baby needs to be kept warm.

What's the air temperature there ? You wanna get him/her into an environment where the ambient temp is gonna be a steady 80 degrees F at least, no draft or breeze.

2) OK, next...she/he might be injured or ill. Could very well be near starving, too.

Right now, check this:

Gently pry the mouth open and look inside. Are there any white or yellow spots or growths or is there a lotta phlegm in the mouth ? Is the tongue and mouth pink or grey ?

If there is any of that stuff, she/he has Canker and needs either Metronidazole or Ronidazole quickly.

3) if there is NO sign of white or yellow growths or dots or phlegm...get some frozen peas and corn. You are gonna have to handfeed him/her. Thaw the veggie morsels in HOT tap water, making sure they thaw on the inside too. Then let them cool to room temperature (again, make sure the center of the pea isn't still hot). 

Wrap your buddy in a towel, loosely, so his head sticks out, and cradle him on your lap. With one hand gently pry his mouth open, and with the other hand 'pop' a pea towards the back of his mouth. Then close the mouth. He/she should swallow. If so....feed about 8-10 morsels. Tell us how that goes. If at anytime the baby starts shaking his/her head or opens the beak wide, the pea is stuck and/or blocking the windpipe, so pry it out gently with your finger or a toothpick (carefully).

If the baby takes to the handfeeding quickly, and it goes well...wait maybe 1-1/2hours, and next you can up the amount to 17-25 per feeding for the next feeding, then for the third bring it up to around 24-30. Leave about 2.5-3hrs between the second and third and subsequent feedings.... keeping the baby in that warm environment in between.

Tel us is he/she is pooping, and what color the poop is.

The veggies are great because they put on weight fast (carbs) and also provide hydration. But let's not get ahead of ourselves.

4) Meds. Do you have any antibiotics available ? Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Ciproflaxin/Baytril, Ceclor, Augmentin, Cephalexin ?

Enuff for now. Again, thanks for caring !!!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is how to "pop" feed the thawed and warmed up peas, start with 15-20 to make sure this little one is going to process they alright. Here is also a link on how to gently guide their beak into tepid water to get them to drink.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522565&postcount=11 (information on how to get him to start to self water)

Looks like this little guy may have got some oil, from perhaps a dumpster, on his feathers, causing them to lose their protective water shedding ability, he will need to be cleaned up a later on a bit ( number of days or a week, once stable and doing well), in order to build back the protection and recondition his feathers.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

*Update Numbero I !*

Okay, so the drying went well. Him/her was scared a bit by the hair dryer at first(Left some droppings and walked away at first), but s/he adjusted to it quickly, so it went well. There was even a little bit of flapping of wings, but no flight. 

The area he/she is in is, well. My closet, it's about 78-80 in the house, with no vents in the closet so(therefore no breeze) I imagine the temperature is about five degrees warmer than the house itself. 

Droppings! They were a dark green colour, with the white nonsense accompanying the droppings - Going to look into feeding the little one now.

And, thank you for the quick reply ! Making all the difference.

EDIT: Oh, I almost forgot. Checked the mouth, it was all light pink and white. No bumps or mucus. Everything looked clear and clean to me.

EDIT #2: So, while the veggies are thawing, may as well ask. No peas, only Soybeans(Come in a pods, relatively small, maybe as large as the handle of a push-pin for a bulletin board and Corn. - Want to see if the soybeans are alright?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Soybean might be a bit big and if they won't pass through his GI, this is a problem, but you can cut them up into smaller pieces (maybe depending on their exact size, 4-6 pieces per bean). To thaw, place peas/beans in a sieve and just run under hot water, feed while still a bit warm, not hot.

In the morning, once he has had a chance to digest the food overnight, you can post up a photo of the droppings he made over night.

Karyn


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Feeding went well. No problems there, and I forgot to mention earlier, in regards to the antibiotics - Only ones of those here is Cephlexin. Tried for about fifteen minutes to get him/her to drink to no avail though, going to look around a bit and see if I can find a different method, since I don't believe there's been any water intake for five hours or so. I'll see how the drinking goes, and maybe try feeding again if a few hours, hopefully I actually wake up. 

Thanks again for all the help so far!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, sounds like you are doing a *great* job. Cephalex might come in handy later, but...given no Canker and no signs of external injury (confirm the latter, if you wiill ~ look him/her over very carefully for abrasions, cuts, scabs, scrapes, pulled feathers, anything like that. We are trying to discern whether he/she was attacked by another animal)....no point in starting an antibiotic yet (unless you DO find an injury).

If the feeding went well, and as it's nightime now...no reason to do multiple feedings thru the night. Maybe just one more feeding and then you and your bud can both get some shuteye.

Before feeding again, make sure that the crop is not still full from the last feeding. You can check that by just squishing it a bit and seeing if it feels balloon-like or not.

Hopefully the food and warmth will help nourish and hydrate the poor baby and you'll see an uptick in energy and alertness soon. Could just be a baby who fledged but was having too rough a go of it in the Feral world...happens a lot. They are trying to learn how to eat, how to not get killed, and on top of all that they are oftentimes getting bullied around by adults in their own Flock. It can become too much for them; very sadly, they just go into a slow spiral.

From what you are reporting...this one sounds like you got to him/her in time. Let us know how things are in the AM.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay! Large difference this morning, the moment I opened the door, there was a mild freak out, but I just sat down and there was calmness afterwards. Feeding went well, I think I'll go to the store and pick up some frozen corn/peas today. Still having problems getting him/her to drink, but there is a total turnaround in energy and alertness. 

I checked as far as I could tell for any possible injuries, and couldn't find anything. Feathers just look scraggly, but not like any are missing as far as I can tell. No scabs or obvious bleeding. Overall, complete turnaround from yesterday. Aand. Dropping included in a piktur. -- There are several actual "piles", but they all look akin to the photo. And I'm just now seeing how blurry that is, I can take another picture if anyone believe I should.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Photo, looks like he has food going through him, glad to hear about the big turnaround. This little guy is old enough to eat and drink on his own, so before hand feeding him again I would put a deep dish of wild bird seed (remove the whole unshelled sunflower seeds and whole corn if included), and give him a chance to self maintain and see how that goes, many larger pet stores carry Pigeon/Doves mixes and if you can find this, pick that up over the wild bird seed. Where/how are you keeping him?

Karyn


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, I'll look into the bird seed, getting ready to head over to Petsmart now. Uuuh. He's setup in my dark closet, at the moment. Since that was the only place to really do anything, considering there are two cats and a German Shepard in the house with me. Like a 6x6x8 closet, deepish water dish(Which I've been changing every few hours), and a towel with a heating pad under it still. Any other suggestions for what to pickup at the store, if you manage to post before I wander off to it?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hawksong said:


> Alright, I'll look into the bird seed, getting ready to head over to Petsmart now. Uuuh. He's setup in my dark closet, at the moment. Since that was the only place to really do anything, considering there are two cats and a German Shepard in the house with me. Like a 6x6x8 closet, deepish water dish(Which I've been changing every few hours), and a towel with a heating pad under it still. Any other suggestions for what to pickup at the store, if you manage to post before I wander off to it?


Anyway you could keep him in your washroom and keep the door closed, when you say dark closet, just how dark?

Karyn


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Pitch dark, no light unless I turn the light on, which I did when I got up this morning. The washroom is probable, though I think it'd be a smaller area. Though it is warmer in there. Hmn. 

Everything is stable for the most part as far as I can see. Eating alright and what-not, nothing abnormal in the droppings(As far as I can tell), no injuries(Old or new). I wish I knew what put the poor guy in such bad shape when I found him.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

In the dark for the first night, to reduce stress is not a problem, but going forward he needs light, not only to eat and drink, but keeping him in any real continual darkness is going to throw his whole circadian rhythm for a loop, please get him set up in the washroom. You can keep him in a good sized box, drape the top with a light fabric to let light in you can cut some 1" slates around the top for air and more light and what would be nice to do is cut a 12x12" window in the front of the box and duct tape a piece of screen to close or cover with a clear piece of plastic.

I touched on it briefly, but sometimes these guys go dumpster diving and get contaminants on their feathers, if these contaminants have oil, or are oil, this will make their feathers not only lose, to varying degrees, their ability to give lift to a bird, the oil will make them lose their ability to be water proof in a good way and they also lose their insulating ability. In a few days, once he is stable and looking perky, you will get some Dawn brand dish soap and we'll give you instructions on how to wash him to start the recondition effort on his plumage.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...not out of the woods yet, but I agree with you and Dobato...amazingly good signs so far !

Nothing to add really. There are a lotta reasons the poor kid could have been in that condition...it's a hella hard existence out there for fledglings, particularly.

Just keep an eye on any negative turn. Some typical red flags to look out for:

~ Sleepy/closing/squinting eyes or lethargy

~ Laboured breathing

~ Poops becoming watery or lacking both dark solids and white urates.

~ Signs of twitching or head twisting.

Keep it up...you are doing a hecka job (and go buy some peas, too).

(Which reminds me, don't worry about drinking for now if you are feeding moist veggies)


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

The feed seems to be working well after I picked out the kinds you said to, Dobato. I haven't actually seen him eating out of it, but I remember hearing when I was younger birds are messy eaters, and I see a bit of the proof. Knocked the water dish over this morning before I changed where he was, and now there's a mess of food in the water which I just cleaned up. 

Thank you for the warning signs, Jaye. I'll be sure to watch out for those especially. And I did get some peas today, just finished preparing dinner so I'll sit down with the little one and see how that goes shortly. Not sure if I'll check on here again tonight unless there is a problem, though I will check, and post a status update in the morning.

Once more, thank you so much for all the help. It's made a huge difference!

EDIT: Slight typo.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a semi-quick update. When I was going to feed him earlier, he ended up leaving some droppings on my hand and I got a close look at it. Aside from the green solids and urates(I think it was?), there was a thin film of yellowy liquid. Dunno if it's anything to be worried about or not, so, posting to cure my ignorance !


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

First off, you really do need to *see* the lil' guy/gal actually ingesting the seed/food...because babies and sick Pigeons will often peck and make a mess w/o ingesting enough.

This may well be the problem which led your pal to the condition you found him in. Don't assume he can yet nourish himself without augmenting it w/ handfeeding. I would keep handfeeding until you are absolutely, positively sure he is eating and ingesting the seed mix by himself.

Next...some folks say that yellow in the poop means an internal infection. You can do two things here...just keep an eye and see if the yellow is a regular occurrence, and see if that is accompanied by the red flag behaviour I had noted earlier (lethargy, fluffing, closing eyelids, drop in body temperature).

If so, definitely needs to start an antibiotic.

If not, and if the yellow is not a regularity, just keep going with the warmth, food, supportive care.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In my experience, yellow in the poop often is an indication of an infecton involving the liver, and most often it has been canker. If the poops continue to look this way (with the yellow), I would treat him for canker. In your picture the droppings look to be on the yellow side. A bit hard to tell with the quality of the pic. They yellow concerns me as if the bird does have canker, it can over take a young bird quickly.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to do that, actually. If you can call around to any aquarium/fish stores in your area and ask if they have Fish Zole or unadulterated Metronidazole...and if so, buy a bottle...just to have on hand if the symptoms continue to show.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, hello again. I've been paying attention to how he's been eating on his own, and most of the time he is just pecking but he is ingesting maybe a quarter of the food. I've been keeping up with the hand feeding still and it's been going well, and have been checking the crop before doing so as well. There have not been any of the warning signs besides the colouring, though upon changing the bedding in the box this morning there is more yellow then there has been before. I've uploaded a few pictures I took this morning to Photobucket, since my pictures aren't shrunk *as* much as when I post them here. I'll call around for the medicines shortly and see how that goes.

Link to Photos: http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/Corster-Katsu/Pidgey/

Oh, and as an afterthought. When I was hand feeding this morning the dropping were lacking in almost any solidity, there's a picture of that included as well.

EDIT: The only place that *might* carry the medicine isn't open on Sunday, so I'll have to call back tomorrow. Living in a small town area, bleh.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...If you have not found meds locally (either Amoxycillin or at least Triple Sulpha) _I think you should call either foys.com or jedds.com immediately (go online for their #) and order amoxycillin and maybe some ronisec (ronidazole) and have it overnight shipped to you so you have it by this weekend.
_
From what you describe, I believe an internal bacterial infection is setting in and your window to treat it is only a few days.

Jedds is west coast, Foys is east coast...either can express-mail but you have to CALL, not use the online order form.

I would do this ASAP if not sooner. Thanks for checking back. Do let us know the latest.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Haven't been online in the past couple days. Medication should be here tomorrow, since it didn't pop up today. No changes of any importance really. I'll post a brief update tomorrow, more than likely. Long day, sleepy. Birdy is doing well though, no real changes. I'll post if there are any real changes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting an update. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

So. He started cooing this morning, cute. I went to feed him today and he won't really let me get close. Lol. He puffs up and flaps his wings at me. And, is being kinda difficult. I know I could get him, but. I don't really want to scare him or hurt him in the process. Any ideas?

Also, meds are here. But he's being a tad difficult so haven't been given anything yet.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmm...you gotta overcome THAT immediately. Corner him, towel him with only head exposed, and give those meds as Jay has directed. You have been doing well so far....and there are plenty of stories on this Forum of folks who just cannot bring themselves to medicating a Pigeon because "they don't like it" or "I feel as if I am hurting the Pigeon". Those stories do not end well.

Of cousrse do it properly and carefully; you don't wanna shoot any down the windpipe (at the back of the tongue - I am sure Jay gave you good instructions).
Once you start the meds, don't skip any dosages. Stick to the regimen ~ you owe it to your pal.

The wing slapping is good, BTW.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Toweling went well. Downed the medicine relatively easily as well. Gave him Metronidazole now, and I'll be on the lookout for any vomiting. But there's the chance I
ll miss it due to how late is is, if anything happens in response to it. I plan to give him a dose of Enrofloxacin in the morning, as per Jay3's instructions. 

Glad to hear that about the wings, I figured it was good, since it's a show of energy. So I'm happy to see it. I'll post more information as per anything happening. Still feeding the peas/corn daily, on top of the feed he ingests on his own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to get the meds into him. Just be gentle but firm. It gets easier as you both get used to it. You're doing a good job.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a minor status update. Recovery is going splendid, no problems have arisen so far. I've mostly taken up PMs with Jay3 at this point. If you want you want to know anything specific about the little guy feel free to PM me, but at the rate things are going currently. I hopefully shouldn't be posting in this thread again.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great news...compliments ! You did an amazing job, really. Your pal's condition was pretty touch-and-go when you found her/him (not that anyone here would have come out and said that initially).

Jay3 is always a good 'un to have on your team, too !

Now, you will find that other Pigeons-in-need will be seeking you out. Sounds like I am kidding...but many can attest here....the word gets out in the Feral world.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great! I'm so glad he's doing well. And must agree with Jaye. Once one is put in your path, there will be others. You did good! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hawksong (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I knew it was pretty sour from the start but I didn't think it was that bad. Eep, well, I have all of you to thank for the help and his recovery up to this point. And we both appreciate it, very much!


----------

